

IOS/iPhone Developers (side project?) - yourfavwhiteguy

Looking for an iOS developer with a few years of experience and some apps that have made it to the store with some success.<p>I am looking for someone to build my project... I have very little money to put down, but I am interested in a set fee + profit % after the fact.<p>If you're interested, respond here with any info or email yourfavwhiteguy@gmail.com<p>This is a huge idea (I know everyone says this) but I can't give up a huge % to a VC or angel investor, I'd rather help a developer out that is interested.<p>California only please.<p>Post any questions here also.
======
nolite
If you have no money to put down, why won't you take a beginner, instead of
something you apparently can't afford ("an iOS developer with a few years of
experience and some apps that have made it to the store with some success")?

just asking..

------
st3fan
"""This is a huge idea (I know everyone says this)"""

 _alarm bells ringing_

------
yourfavwhiteguy
I have a _real_ business idea and product. I have a huge network to market
this to. I have 4 accounts on Twitter with over 1million people reach with a
high level of influence. This is a catchy product so I can have a massive
amount of people download it initially to start a huge trickle effect.

If everyone tells someone, its easier to sell a boat load of copies if you
start out telling a million people instead of doing your own blogging/promo or
having a decent size site post a press release about it.

------
collint
How are you doing on customer development?

